

Show HN: My HTML5 animation & video design app now supports WebGL - pavlov
http://radiapp.com/webgl

======
pavlov
Hello,

I've just released version 0.9 of Radi, my HTML5 animation app for the Mac.
Radi is oriented towards canvas animation and video rendering functions (it
doesn't use CSS3 animation, but rather more "atomic" rendering).

Internally Radi uses OpenGL for a lot of stuff. In this latest release, I've
translated some of that to the web, and Radi now supports WebGL!

You can apply complex filters to Canvas and Video elements, and they'll be
rendered in realtime in the browser using WebGL shaders.

You don't need to write those shaders manually either -- Radi includes a node-
based effect editing environment that's completely visual, so building filters
is a drag'n'drop affair.

Some more information in the Radi 0.9 release notes:
<http://radiapp.com/whats_new_in_v090.php>

